# Restoration Meeting -Thursday 7 PM UWF Conf Center



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's your chance to comment on how BP Oil Spill funds for marine restoration will be allocated by FL DEP for reefing.

Meeting will be at UWF Conference Center -1100 University Pkwy, Pensacola, FL 32514. Open house starts at 6 PM. Meeting and Comments session begins at 7 PM.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey mark i will be there !


----------

